# ESPNs Top 50



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Andy Katz 

1. Arizona
2. Kansas
3. Oklahoma


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

*Big 12*

Man, the Big 12 will be awesome next year! 

2. Kansas
3. Oklahoma
4. Texas
23. Missouri
29. Texas Tech

That's about how I have them, except Missouri i think can be around 15......


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

SEC also is loaded several teams in top 20 like 5 or 6 I think.

watch out for St Johns with the backcourt of Elijah Ingram and Marcus Hatten- who will move to his natural SG position. Also have Eric King and other decent big men.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*3 in the Top 5, that is too sweet*



> Originally posted by *mduke *
> Man, the Big 12 will be awesome next year!
> 
> 2. Kansas
> ...


3 in the top 5 is way too sweet. I agree with KU and OU, they can easily be flip flop, but as of now, they should be where they are now. Texas, I think is sightly over-rated. Missouri is where I would have them. I do not think they should be higher. If Rush stayed, then I would have them around 15. Tech is about right, I may move them a couple of slots though.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Here is my rankings*



> Originally posted by *GeorgiaSports *
> Andy Katz
> 
> 1. Arizona
> ...


1-Arizona
2-Kansas
3-Oklahoma
4-Kentucky
5-Duke
6-Texas
7-UCLA
8-Virgina
9-Pittsburgh
10-Michigan State
11-Georgia
12-Oregon
13-Miss State
14-Flordia
15-Xavier
16-'Nova
17-'Bama
18-Mayland
19-UCONN
20-Indiana
21-Marquette
22-Louisville
23-'Zaga
24-Louisville
25-Missouri
26-Western Kentucky
27-Illinois
28-Syracuse
29-Boston College
30-Notre Dame
31-Texas Tech
32-Pepperdine
33-UNC
34-NC State
35-Wymoning
36-USC
37-Tulsa
38-Minnesota
39-CIncy
40-St. Johns
41-UTah
42-Memphis
43-Hawaii
44-Butler
45-LSU
46-Arizona State
47-Ole Miss
48-California
49-Miami, FL
50-Okie State

Just missing
-Stanford
-Georgia tech
for examples


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

*Oklahoma State...*

I think they will be higher. They have a couple of nice recruits coming in a think. I know they signed a really good JuCo player. They still have Andre and Victor Williams and Melvin Sanders(Will have a breakout year) they also have a 7-2 freshman who was reshirted last season coming in.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Georgia Tech is going to surprise the college hoops nation this season. Hewitt is a great coach, and has some nice recruits coming in. 

Should be a good season for the Georgia schools.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

*OSU*

yeah, I think Ok. state could make a nice run....It's basically the same team except without Jonzen, cause Baker was out most of last year....the Stein kid (7'2) is still a project, but you can't teach size......


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Down year for the Big Ten with only two teams in the top 25. Hopefully, it isn't as bad as last year.


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Here is my rankings*



> Originally posted by *kansasalumn *
> 
> 
> 1-Arizona
> ...


I doubt Duke will be number 5, they lost Mickie Dun, Carlos Boozer and Jay Williams, they don't have enough talent left to keep them in the top ten.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Re: Here is my rankings*



> Originally posted by *STING *
> 
> 
> I doubt Duke will be number 5, they lost Mickie Dun, Carlos Boozer and Jay Williams, they don't have enough talent left to keep them in the top ten.


They may not be 5, but they will be verrrryyy good.... Have you seen their recruits? The 2 big names that I know are Shavlik Randolph and Shelden Williams, who both will have a huge impact next year, not to mention their other big-name recruits (their names escape me.....)


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Here is my rankings*



> Originally posted by *STING *
> 
> 
> I doubt Duke will be number 5, they lost Mickie Dun, Carlos Boozer and Jay Williams, they don't have enough talent left to keep them in the top ten.


they may have lost players, but they always re-stack them. I do agree to extent that they won't be as good. I am not picking them to goto the Final Four next March, but I do think they could be a top 5 team this season. I do not care for Duke though, but I like their chances.


----------

